# Carabids



## orionmystery (Nov 29, 2012)

IMG_3429 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_3426 stk copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_3577 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_3574 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_3413 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_3400 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical beetles: Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## greybeard (Dec 1, 2012)

I like the 5th one the best as I think it is the best composition, and "pose", focus on all of them is spot on.  The colors on this bug reminds me of carnival glass.  Great shots, all of them.


----------

